# Looking for trainer/behaviorist...NC



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

In the Fayetteville area.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Anybody? Can't seem to find anyone online in this area (Fayetteville) other then general trainers that deal mostly with general obediance.


----------



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

I live in NC and was curious about your question. So, I did a google and found this The Dog Lady Training Company - Meet The Dog Lady


If no one one can recommend someone too you could check her out. it looks like she owns a GS dog.


----------



## big twinn (May 2, 2011)

I know i am new to the forum, but here is my response to another guys thread on here...figured i'd copy and paste it rather then retyping as it covers your inquire perfectly! You'd regret not getting in touch with this guys. He is a close friend after having sent two dogs and has a VERY reputable resume in the world of protection dog training. I'd never send any of my dogs anywhere else. I've seen countless "protection trained dogs" in direct comparison to his. We are talking 18k+ dogs, and NONE of them even compared to what he produces!


K9 Good Manners

I would HIGHLY recommend John Smithhart from k9 Good Manners. I've sent 2 of my dogs to him and im in the process of getting a euro import from him, which will also be fully protection trained by him. He is one of the very best in the industry and trains dogs both nation wide and internationally. Conveniently he is located in SC for you, but takes full responsibility for both picking up the dog and dropping off the dog, with a WIDE range of different programs, from obedience to the most hard core training. He works with all breeds, but definitely favors the GSD. Couldn't recommend him enough, no matter what your needs! Shoot him an email or give him a call, you wont be disappointed! Since getting my dogs trained by him we have become really great friends and all his work is lifetime guaranteed.
Tell him Leighton sent you if you call, he will take AMAZING care for you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

big twinn> welcome to the forum, might I suggest you go to the introduction forum and introduce yourself? I've noticed you've posted 4 times on this board, and each post is exactly as the one above..

It might help if you introduce and tell us a little about yourself, your dogs vs just posting a plug for a dog trainer


----------



## big twinn (May 2, 2011)

Ha yea i will do that!...sorry, i've been soooo busy with summer classes. Im a pre-med major and am in the midst of O chem. Sorry for the lack of introduction, not trying to step on anyones feet.
Im in the process of getting my dog actually as we speak ( hopefully within the next month) from the guy i referred to above so as far as GSDs go, i don't have much to contribute, not until i get my pup. I'm very interested in the working aspect of dogs in general, which always leads me too these parts of the forum. Manly, im doing a lot of reading on here to get acquainted with the board...but figured i could at least send people with like interests in the right direction. 
hope all is well with everyone, looking forward to posting pictures when i finally receive my dog=)

Ha, i was afraid i'd come across as a "troll" but thats not my intention at all....i have finals next thursday so after 15 hours of studying a day, i really didn't feel like retyping everything, when it concisely answered the the OP, especially with so many threads all inquiring on essentially the same thing.
Im new to the boards, but i hope to be a little more familiar in due time!

EDIT: might i add, your avatar is GORGEOUS! Your GSD has a great coat coloration~! (as for me, depending on whats available to me overseas, im looking at both GSDs and Dobermans...which is also why i've done more lurking then anything else)
Cheers!


----------



## ShawnM (Jan 28, 2007)

What are you looking to do with your dog? Most trainers will come to your house. It's kind of a catch 22 though because most will want cash before they come out. My suggestion is if you find a trainer, check out their dogs/ training beforehand. This way you know what to expect. Usually it's been my experience most common issues can be dealt with in a couple hours of private instruction. The dog is the easy part, it's training the owners that's difficult.


----------

